# Understanding car breakdowns?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if I understood this correctly but my local garage says that if someone has a car breakdown, they have to call their insurance company who then send out a recovery vehicle and that no-one just calls a local garage and has them send a mechanic and/or recovery vehicle.

Is that correct?


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, that is the way it is done here. When I had an accident, about 18 months ago, I phoned a neighbour to know what to do, as my mechanic was on holidays at the time. She turned up, took my documents, called the insurance company who took care of everything. If I had called the mechanic, I would have paid, but the insurance covered it when they arranged it.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Basically because most but not all insurances include breakdown cover, so the companies have deals with local companies.
I have been told that you can't use a towrope? but have never been able to confirm. It's been a unfounded rumor in UK


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks folks...... I guess I'm a bit too used to being self sufficient because of my time in Africa.......


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Is there a Portuguese equivalent to the AA or RAC etc?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes Automóvel Club de Portugal but as I said most insurance includes breakdown, glass cover and Green Card with contacts for breakdown etc in EU.


----------

